# how to completely remove wcg??



## overclocking101 (Jul 14, 2010)

so I was trying to update to the latest version 6.10.X so i uninstall wcg bionic, d/l the latest, install. it wont connect to a client and says "bionic cannot connect to your computer select computer/loacal host". well no matter what I do it still says that so i uninstall that and re install the wcg bionic verion 6.3.X and now that gives the same error as before and wont work at all, I tried completely deleting the /pregramdata/bionic folder, nothing, tried attach to project, nothing. WTF I just want to get bionic to run wcg but neither the newest version nor the older version will run! someone can help maybe??


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 14, 2010)

Have you seen/tried this one http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=4594 ?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks bro trying it now. its rediculous how annyoing this has become for me, I almost thought about going back to folding@home on my cpu!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 15, 2010)

It's all because you're on the wrong WCG team. LOL J/K. I'm guessing mstenholm's link should fix your problem.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 15, 2010)

Most likely you just need to delete the C:\ProgramData\BOINC directory (Windows Vista/7).  If you are not using Vista/7, let me know.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> It's all because you're on the wrong WCG team. LOL J/K. I'm guessing mstenholm's link should fix your problem.



lol


FordGT90Concept said:


> Most likely you just need to delete the C:\ProgramData\BOINC directory (Windows Vista/7).  If you are not using Vista/7, let me know.



I deleted that entry and the damn thing still wont connect to a client at all!!!! now it doesnt give me the "machine id" error but it still wont connect to a client. im also trying to get it to connect to gpu grid, this is why this whole thing started trying gpu grid and trying to update bionic to 6.10.X but now this crap!! arghhhh!!!!!!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 16, 2010)

muahahahah guess what the final problem was?? for some reason unbeknownst to me certain versions of BOINC manager refuse to connect to clients and all the lower ones refuse to do so after you have installed the particular version. the crap ass version that kills its self and older versions is 6.10.56 I finally got it right by installing 6.10.58 MF!!! thanks for all the help and maybe someone ought to put in a sticky somewhere 6.10.56 IS GARBAGE AND RUINS BOINC


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2010)

I just checked out of curiousity and I am running version 6.10.56 (have been since January).  I haven't had any problems with it.


----------

